# Big Yellow Taxi...............not arrived yet



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Very mixed reports about the health of Joni Mitchell....................
BBC reports that she is well and responsive.

BUT all the reports refer to her "hit" of a Big Yellow Taxi..............but there is SO MUCH MORE

Joni I could drink a case of you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Favourite track ?????????


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you suggesting that we should, wait for it, check..er out,

cabby


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Turn me on I'm a radio*

BLUE is the album to listen to, all the way from 1971.

"I am on a lonely road and I am travelling,travelling........looking for something............ what can it be?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Me, always preferred Janis Joplin.....


----------

